# Copenhagen - cafe tips



## Nod

Hi

I am off to Copenhagen with work for a week and wondered if anyone has any suggestions or tips for top cafes?

thanks


----------



## Glenn

The best guide is written by coffee connoisseur Phil Wain who has just returned from a visit

http://philwbass.com/2014/05/26/copenhagen-coffee/


----------



## jeebsy

The UK's biggest coffee geek (garydyke1) was recently there, he may be able to chime in


----------



## garydyke1

Just pop in to all the *Coffee Collective* locations, happy days. The roastary at Godthåbsvej does free cuppings on certain days.

Their original place at Jægersborggade is fairly close to the Mikkeller and Friends bar and bottle shop (a must visit http://mikkeller.dk/the-bars/) and an amazing cemetery/park which seem popular to stroll through/eat lunch ....there was also really tame red squirrels running round!

You're likely to find yourself at Torvehallerne, the food market - they have a branch there also with a brilliant Kees espresso machine & 2 Uber grinders : )


----------



## Nod

Fantastic stuff... Thanks for the tips

Any other food recommendations Gary?


----------



## DannyMontez

Go out on the piss. The Danes are awesome people! I love København.


----------



## Nod

> Go out on the piss. The Danes are awesome people! I love København.


Good idea.... Recommendations of spots or areas to hit?


----------



## DannyMontez

Nod said:


> Good idea.... Recommendations of spots or areas to hit?


I can't really remember what the area was called. There are tons of pubs! If you fancy something a bit eye opening give Christiania a visit. There is a church nearby whose spire you can climb with amazing views.


----------



## Nod

Thanks for all the tips... I'm looking forward to the trip...


----------



## garydyke1

Nod said:


> Fantastic stuff... Thanks for the tips
> 
> Any other food recommendations Gary?


for a great meal out run by a guy with real personality :

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g189541-d808246-Reviews-Restaurant_Krebsegaarden-Copenhagen_Zealand.html

for a crazy meal out :

http://www.tripadvisor.co.uk/Restaurant_Review-g189541-d3358318-Reviews-Oliver_and_the_Black_Circus-Copenhagen_Zealand.html


----------



## jakeapeters

I went to Copenhagen in April - awesome place. All three Coffee Collective locations are amazing, my favourite being Torvehallerne. Also the Godthåbsvej location does a "bar cupping" on request and the barista will stop and guide you through a cupping and have a chat, which is pretty cool.

Food-wise: Fiskebar in the meatpacking district was my favourite, but you need to make a reservation at least a week in advance. Also there's an organic hotdog stall next to the round tower called Dop which is well worth a visit!

Also, try and get an "Onsdaysneggle" from Sankt Peders on Wednesday (they only have them on wednesday!) or a "directors snail" from Lagkagehuset any day - both those pastries are stunning.

Oh, and Manfred & Vin is great if you wanna try the 'weird' side of copenhagen food and can't get a booking at Noma (because it's almost impossible).

Sorry, got carried away. It's an awesome place!


----------



## philwbass

Thanks for linking to my article Glenn. It;s a small city and the coffee scene is extremely well developed.

There are only half a dozen or so places in the centre but they are all very good.

My favourites were the three Coffee Collective places, especially Godthabsveg and Democratic Coffee which serves superb Drop Coffee to the main public library.


----------



## Tewdric

The Tuborg brewery tour is well worth a punt...


----------



## Nod

Thanks everyone... This is starting to look like a great work trip!!! Can't wait to explore the recommendations...


----------



## jakeapeters

Nod said:


> Thanks everyone... This is starting to look like a great work trip!!! Can't wait to explore the recommendations...


I'm sure you'll have an awesome time - it's a beautiful city









If you wanna explore all of it quickly I couldn't recommend this highly enough: http://segwaytourscph.com We really enjoyed it on our trip!

OK, so it sounds a bit weird. But it's an awesome way to explore. Don't judge me!


----------



## jlarkin

@Fevmeister check above for ~CPH tips + if I were you I'd check this place out (very annoyed, that I only saw this the day after I came back): http://sprudge.com/in-copenhagen-a-new-coffee-bar-from-two-noma-chefs-84672.html


----------



## unoll

The coffee collective spots are all ace. It's also worth checking out Kent kaffe laboratorium if fancy some different coffee to the collective stuff.


----------



## Nnutini

Hi,

We are also coffee lovers and went to Copenhagen where the coffee is quite expensive, but so good.

We booked a Segway tour in Copenhagen - actually we booked a segway food tour with Segway Cruise Copenhagen and part of the tour was also mentioning, showing, and testing out coffee spots. Here were my favorites:

Cafe August B

Emmerys

Det Rene Broed

So above I can highly recommend for your coffee fixes in Copenhagen! Safe travels - hope you will enjoy the city, we really did and did a lot of sightseeing!


----------



## jen1979

I have been to CPH for my birthday last couple of years. Coffee Collective, as many have said is brilliant. Would also recommend Kafferiet, Prolog, Cub and Nomad and the Bean. The bakery chain Lagkagehuset (Ole and Steen in the UK) also do very reliable coffee if a little less specialist. As with most Scandinavian cities, coffee is generally a good standard across most Cafés and bars.


----------



## BertVanGoo

Roast coffee is a great little roasters and shop, well worth a visit.

https://www.facebook.com/roastcom/


----------

